# How to make folder/drive read only?



## ankushkool (Jun 11, 2008)

i hav a external HDD which is connected 2 a comp used by all my room mates.

Is it possible  2 make de drive(or folders) read only ? so that others can browse but not delete or modify my contents!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont know if you can do it free software, but I can recommend two softwares - Hide Folder and Universal Shield, both from www.everstrike.com They can change the access mode of any file/folder/drive including read, write, delete, and visibility.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ do they work on removable drive also?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

If its attached to the computer permanently, it will work. If its taken off, carried to other computers, it wont work. For removable drives, use HiBit.


----------



## PcEnthu (Jun 11, 2008)

Format the drive with NTFS filesystem and share the drive/folder with specific access restrictions


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ can u tell in detail how 2 do this... will others not be able 2 change de restrictions?

is there any free soft?

@dheeraj_kumar
is this de software u talkin bout?
*www.brothersoft.com/hibit-encoder-43099.html


----------

